# Can people leave FAS courses if they dislike them?



## Godot (15 Jan 2012)

....and return to Jobseeker's Allowance immediately?

I can't post the link (less than 15 posts) but it is Clare Youth Services CTC through FAS. 

Firstly, I have been made aware that I am eligible for Back To Education Allowance because I have been out of formal education for 2 years and between the ages of 18-21. I want to check this course out because it will be an opportunity to learn new skills and meet people my own age etc, I'll stick it out if I'm enjoying it. But I'm worried that if I don't like the course AND the people there make secondary school students look like diners of a posh English tea party, by just going there for a few days I have re-entered formal education (is a FETAC level 3 qualification 'formal education'?) and then *if* I made a BTEA application with my local secondary school to start a proper Leaving Cert course in September it will be rejected. By the way, it says on citizensinformation.ie "For second level courses you must have been getting a qualifying social welfare payment for at least *3 months (78 days of unemployment*) *_immediately_ before you start the course".

Would love to stand where I stand, advise and facts about my options immensely appreciated.


----------



## Ildánach (16 Jan 2012)

Not liking a course would not be a sufficient reason.  However, if you found out after joining the course that it was not what you thought it was, and that it was not suited to your needs, you could make a case that leaving the course was the reasonable course of action.

You need to be very careful though.  If the dole believe that you have left the course unreasonably, they could stop your payment for 9 weeks, or if they believed that this was an indication that you were not genuinely seeking work, they could stop your payment completely.

If its only a short course, the best bet is probably to stick it out.  Otherwise, you would be best chatting to your FAS adviser and obtain their agreement before you drop out.

From a BTEA point of view, participation in the course should not affect your eligibility provided that you are on a social welfare payment immediately prior to starting the BTEA course.

Of course, if you have had your dole stopped because of dropping out, you would not be on a social welfare payment.  But otherwise, you can add periods on social welfare payments over the past 5 years to make up the 3 month requirement provided that no longer than 52 weeks separates the different social welfare claims.


----------

